# Linux Netzwerk-Lösung gesucht.



## knackpunkt83 (29. Dezember 2004)

Holla

  Folgendes Netz besteht bereits:
  - 1 PC als Router 
  - 1 Server (SuSE 9.*)
  - mindestens 5 Clients (Windows / Linux)
  - verbunden über Switch

  das soll realisiert werden:
  - EINE zentrale Benutzerverwaltung
  - variables Freischalten der User fürs Internet
  - File-Server -> private und öffentliche Netzlaufwerke auf dem Server
  - automatische Konfiguration 

  Mit der automatischen Konfiguration meine ich folgendes:
  Ein neuer PC verbindet sich mit dem Netz. Er bekommt eine neue IP vom DHCP (der läuft bereits auf dem Server). Falls für das ganze ein Proxy-Server benötigt wird sollen auch diese Einstellungen automatisch übertragen werden. Bei der Domain-Anmeldung sollen die Netzlaufwerke automatisch verbunden werden.

  Ich bin gerade dabei einen PDC mit Samba einzurichten. Aber kann ich darüber die Internetfreischaltungen vornehmen?
  Ich weiß es gibt PAM als Benutzerverwaltung für den Proxy-Server Squid, aber wenn möglich möchte ich wirklich nur EINE zentrale Verwaltung wo ich alles regeln kann.
  Ist für das ganze unbedingt ein Proxy erforderlich?
 Oder hat Linux noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten außer Samba. Dabei ist zu beachten das ein Teil der Clients unter Linux der andere unter Windows arbeiten.

  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Danke im Voraus.
  Hoffe auf schnelle Antowort.


----------



## generador (30. Dezember 2004)

Also mir wäre neu das der Browser automazisch einen Proxy Server einstellt

Aber vielleicht kannst du per DHCP den Standartgateway zuweisen lassen und darüber online gehen ohne Proxy

Vielleicht geht deine Verwaltung über Webmin


----------

